# Housebreaking problems



## Upwind (Jun 25, 2016)

My 13 year male Vizsla was housebroken in several days. Our current pup, a female, is four months old and still sometimes pees and poops indoors. We've had her since she was 8 weeks old. At first, we'd take her out a few minutes after meals or water or being in her crate or in a pen. She'd seem to be getting it, but then she'd come back in and squat and pee.

I'm a teacher, and I've been out of school for the past two weeks. While working on projects around the house, I've tried to have the pup on our deck as much as possible. It has stairs that lead to a fenced in grassy area where the pup often relieves herself. We'd had no accidents for about a week until last night. The dog climbed onto her bed, paced a bit, squatted and peed. 

The access to the fenced in area and my bringing her out there was largely responsible for the week of no accidents. The pup still doesn't do anything like sit next to the door to indicate she needs to go.

We do know the breeder kept her in a room where all the dogs were pad trained. Any suggestions?


----------



## mskatiesd (May 18, 2016)

I would consider a urinary tract infection, can be common in female Vizslas (and per the literature I just got from my breeder). Odd to pee where she is sleeping.. which makes me think she couldn't help herself. Poor thing.... 

Otherwise I would do what you are doing to not give her opportunity, and praise like crazy when she does it where you want her to.

My girl did a few sudden squat and pees after being trained and it was a UTI, round of Clavamox and she was good to go! 

Good luck!!


----------



## Anida (Jun 10, 2016)

We really struggled potty training our v and it was due to an inverted vulva and UTI. One thing that really helped was getting a bell for her to ring and now she just rings it when she needs to go out.


----------



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

The bell ringing idea.is just terrific! Are.females.harder to potty training than males? Is it true that some people neuter their.male puppies before they lift the leg so that they continue to potty as they did as puppies?

Is this wise or safe for.a Vizsla?
Is this done for.better sanitation.or vanity ( the early neuter?)

Answers appreciated!


----------



## pippylongstocking (May 21, 2012)

My 4 year old V Ester, was an absolute dream to house train. I think she may have done a few pees and only one poop indoors. She does bark if she needs to go out. Martha my 10 month old, well she is an entirely different story. She used to pee and poop all over the place, even when we took her out constantly, after sleeping, playing, eating, and every half hour. You name it, we tried it! She even did it last month, at 9 months old! We do find that the bell works for us, as Martha doesn't bark to let us know she wants to go out, she used to just pee or poop, if we weren't quick enough. I would never have tried a bell, but she started to rattle the keys in the door, when she wanted to go out. Ester has also learned to ring the bell. The trouble is, the little ginger critters will ring it just to go out and play!! Hehe.


----------



## Anida (Jun 10, 2016)

Pippylongstocking said:


> My 4 year old V Ester, was an absolute dream to house train. I think she may have done a few pees and only one poop indoors. She does bark if she needs to go out. Martha my 10 month old, well she is an entirely different story. She used to pee and poop all over the place, even when we took her out constantly, after sleeping, playing, eating, and every half hour. You name it, we tried it! She even did it last month, at 9 months old! We do find that the bell works for us, as Martha doesn't bark to let us know she wants to go out, she used to just pee or poop, if we weren't quick enough. I would never have tried a bell, but she started to rattle the keys in the door, when she wanted to go out. Ester has also learned to ring the bell. The trouble is, the little ginger critters will ring it just to go out and play!! Hehe.


Martha sounds like our Kaylee haha. We were taking her out constantly and she would come right back in and pee. Thank goodness for my husband or I'm not sure I would have made it through the potty training. I was like... you got me another toddler but it doesn't wear a diaper! Kaylee also has begun to ring the bell when she just wants to go out and play.


----------



## fosterlisa (Jun 30, 2016)

My 14 week old Vizsla girl is also having trouble. She does fine all night long in her kennel, however during the day when she is in the kennel for a much shorter time she is peeing. She only has half of the kennel space, she has to lay either on the wet towel, or in the pee when I leave her without a towel. She will also pee every now & again in the house. We are still taking her out regularly, & every time she walks by the door. This is our first Vizsla, any suggestions?


----------



## Anida (Jun 10, 2016)

fosterlisa said:


> My 14 week old Vizsla girl is also having trouble. She does fine all night long in her kennel, however during the day when she is in the kennel for a much shorter time she is peeing. She only has half of the kennel space, she has to lay either on the wet towel, or in the pee when I leave her without a towel. She will also pee every now & again in the house. We are still taking her out regularly, & every time she walks by the door. This is our first Vizsla, any suggestions?


At 14 weeks, they really can't hold their bladder very long. I can't remember the exact rule of thumb for it but that might be what you are dealing with in the kennel during the day.


----------



## b4ruby (Sep 3, 2016)

We are new to this forum and we're having a difficult time housebreaking our 15wk old Vizsla pup. He's brilliant - he knows sit, wait, down, heel and is excellent at recall. He can be in his crate for 9 hrs at night and no accidents. He is tethered to me or the kitchen table leg when he is in the house. We take him out every half hour and he goes on command outside. He comes in the house and he will pee tethered to the table or tethered to me without any visible sign that he needs to pee. He does not squat just stands and lets loose. It's amazing! Got any ideas?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Pups don't always fully empty their bladder the first time they go. Hang outside with him until you see him go two-three times. If your having accidents taking him out every 30 minutes, try every 20 minutes. It helps to set a timer so you don't go over.


----------



## b4ruby (Sep 3, 2016)

Yes, a timer is a great idea and we do use one. I'm wondering if he is just unaware of his eliminating. We were visiting 4 friends and one dog for the first time today and I don't think I gave him enough time to eliminate before we greeted them. The Rhodesian Ridgeback was eager to see him, Lincoln peed on the grass then started to play and then went up to see our friends and dribbled pee along the way. During a pause in the dog play he stood and peed again. And then peed again just a bit later. When he's home playing in the yard by himself he will also pee here and there and I'm thinking he just went. I stopped giving him treats after he peed because I thought I was encouraging him to pee more. He sleeps 9 hrs through the night and no pee. Thanks for your input TexasRed I welcome all advice.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

If he's dribbling when greeted, look up submissive urination. 
Puppies can hold it longer when sleeping, it's when awake they have to go quite often.


----------



## b4ruby (Sep 3, 2016)

Well I thought our 16 wk old boy had figured out that peeing was to be done outside - but alas this is not so. When he is busy prancing with his toys or chewing a hoof being tethered to the table or free in the kitchen he will at times leave a trail of dribble after eliminating outside a half hour before. For weeks I've been setting the timer 20, 25, 30 minutes to take him out and potty on command. It's like he doesn't even think that he needs to hold his urine and unconsciously just lets loose when he is focused on other things. He holds it for 9 hrs in his crate at night. It's when he is busy playing with dogs, people, toys he looses it. I don't have a lot of confidence in taking him to friends to play with their dogs because he may just walk up to my friends dribbling because he forgot to go. Any suggestions?


----------

